# Intro Post...



## spencerheadrick (Oct 14, 2018)

What's up everyone I assume this is what I am supposed to do here.

Was searching online for board recommendations as this is my second year snowboarding so hopefully will learn a lot from everyone here.

I'm located in Scranton, PA if anyone is local!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome! Yeah I’m not local...


----------

